# Name that font



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Like everyone else, my Mean Machines have no plates. I have been able to make an exact replica of the Autotek plate for my Mean Machines and I am going to get the plates I made labeled so I can have them on my amps. Just need to know what exact font that is. I have a few fonts that look close, but none that are perfect.

Broadway is close, but not perfect. Things like the lower case "k" and others are not quite right.












Will look guuuuuuuuud.


----------

